# looking for 2 spots, deep sea (7th-9th)



## loonster87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Me and a friend are looking for 2 spots on a boat. I just graduated college (tech) and we are looking to get out in time for snapper. We are both 22 and can pay our way for everything including doing work and cleaning the boat. Don't have tackle, but we will be more than happy to compensate you for your gear through gas money.

I have been out a good amount, he hasn't been out of the bay. We are interested in blue water, but we will take what we can get.

In League City right now, but we can drive most places on the coast.

Shoot me a text
8179298856
Alex


----------

